# GT: Game 7 vs Knickerbockers 11/14



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(4-1) vs New York Knicks(2-3)

WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket, NBA League Pass, ESPN AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 95-103 Loss vs Cavaliers
Knicks Last Game: ??-?? ?? @ Suns


Clippers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Quinton Ross | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Chris Zane Kaman

Key Reserves:







|







|








Brevin Knight | Al Thornton | Paul Davis

Knicks Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Mardy Collins | Jamal Crawford | Quentin Richardson | David "DaWhite Howard Lee | Eddy Curry

Key Reserves:







|







|








Frederick Jones | Renaldo Balkman | Malik Rose


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 98-92
Q's Prediction Record: 3-3

Q's Quote:
With the Knicks coming off a back to back and their star player, Stephon Marbury, potentially missing this game, the Clippers will have an advantage. Not just Stephon who'll be out, but Quentin Richardson along with big Zach Randolph both might miss this game due to their own separate reasons. With this being a weeknight home game, I have a feeling the Clippers will be propelled to a victory with the crowd playing a huge 6th man role. Let's go Clippers!*​


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Will be pretty bad if the clippers lose this one, against an organization in such turmoil.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers should win, especially if Marbury and Randolph don't play. Seems that Marbury has already said he won't be at the game and there is no word on Randolph but he did miss todays game against the Suns. Cassell should have a field day against the likes of Collins and Robinson. Kaman should continue his good work.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/la-sp-cliprep14nov14,0,462991.story?coll=la-home-center



> Mobley probably will sit out tonight but is expected back Friday against the Golden State Warriors.


http://www.ocregister.com/sports/kaman-dunleavy-mobley-1921986-practice-season



> But Mobley did not practice Tuesday and will not play "unless he wakes up (Wednesday) morning and he's 100 percent better," Dunleavy said.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

unless crawford goes off, we might not need mobley. 

kaman vs. curry will be a battle. I dont think curry will do AS well as big z did, and hold kaman's boards down. Curry doesnt play the perimeter like z did, most of his stuff is down low, and i expect kaman to be in double digits again for rebounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like Marbury will be with the team but I highly doubt he plays after what went down recently and what I read Zach will be there and will play.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

zach playing is not good. We have no one that can stop him


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

with mobley out, i worry about their guards...i hope someone will be able to stop crawford and robinson...

i have a bad feeling that the combo of randolph and curry will get kaman in foul trouble early...so to counter that, i say we need to feed kaman a lot early on to get their bigs in foul trouble first...

strategy should be to feed kaman, and have maggette drive the lane as much as possible...fouls will be key...and crashing the boards would be a good idea, but i wonder if kaman will be up to the task...the double headed monster of curry/randolph is formidable...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> with mobley out, i worry about their guards...i hope someone will be able to stop crawford and robinson...
> 
> i have a bad feeling that the combo of randolph and curry will get kaman in foul trouble early...so to counter that, i say we need to feed kaman a lot early on to get their bigs in foul trouble first...
> 
> strategy should be to feed kaman, and have maggette drive the lane as much as possible...fouls will be key...and crashing the boards would be a good idea, but i wonder if kaman will be up to the task...the double headed monster of curry/randolph is formidable...


Good point. The Knicks bigs scare me tonight. Randolph, Curry, and Lee could kill us on the boards tonight


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Good point. The Knicks bigs scare me tonight. Randolph, Curry, and Lee could kill us on the boards tonight


i forgot about lee...kid could also ball...damn, why are the knicks so ****ty???

crawford, robinson, balkman, lee, randolph, curry...should be a decent team...at least on paper...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

lee should have a big game after having a stinker of a game yesterday


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

and i hope ross doesn't start tonight...we need to space the floor so that their bigs can't mash the middle of the paint...and it would be helpful if thomas could hit some shots so that they are forced to cover him outside with randolph so kaman doesn't have to deal with both bigs in the paint all night...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont see how we dont start ross. Hes the next closest thing to a SG we have on the roster. And thats pretty sad since hes not a great shooter. 

Maybe if we move maggette to SG, but then who do we start at SF? Well maybe if we move thomas to SF, but who do we start then at PF?

wow, we are in a bad situation without mobley! And some wonder why i couldnt understand not drafting a guard, or why we didnt keep diaz instead of signing knight, so that we had an emergency 2.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> i dont see how we dont start ross. Hes the next closest thing to a SG we have on the roster. And thats pretty sad since hes not a great shooter.
> 
> Maybe if we move maggette to SG, but then who do we start at SF? Well maybe if we move thomas to SF, but who do we start then at PF?
> 
> wow, we are in a bad situation without mobley! And some wonder why i couldnt understand not drafting a guard, or why we didnt keep diaz instead of signing knight, so that we had an emergency 2.


pg: cassell
sg: maggette
sf: thornton
pf: thomas
ce: kaman

doesn't seem *that* bad...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope somehow Donald Sterling talks to isiah about acquiring Stephon 
and **** it just throw stephon the the shooting guard spot and Start him tilll Cuttino comes back!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> pg: cassell
> sg: maggette
> sf: thornton
> pf: thomas
> ...


Al has been playing horrible, well like a rookie, but i dont know how long its gonna take for him to get in a groove ...we need it, he shoots with confidence and i like that, but he misses terrible, at times even with the ball he is Kwame Brownesque, in that he juggles it


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

If Zach plays, we lose imo. DaWhite Howard is just going to gobble up all the rebounds he wants, and Curry + Randolph will just own whoever we have at PF if both are in together, which I'm sure they will.

Waive Powell or A. Williams and sign someone with size like Vitaly Potapenko or a big that's an enforcer and will get some hard fouls like Danny Fortson[I'm no fan of Fortson, but we can really use an enforcer BADLY!]


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> If Zach plays, we lose imo. DaWhite Howard is just going to gobble up all the rebounds he wants, and Curry + Randolph will just own whoever we have at PF if both are in together, which I'm sure they will.
> 
> Waive Powell or A. Williams and sign someone with size like Vitaly Potapenko or a big that's an enforcer and will get some hard fouls like Danny Fortson[I'm no fan of Fortson, but we can really use an enforcer BADLY!]


Just sign me after my operation, I should be 7'2 with lots of muscles... I'll look like a frankensteinian freak but hey, whatever works right?

Anyway we seem to be up 10 with some time to go.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

really, why doesnt Aaron williams play more EVERYTIME ive seen him play he looks good out there
what is it about him none of you like i wouldnt get rid of him id rather get rid of powell

oh yeah.....
Ugly ugly win


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ugly ugly ugly ugly win but a win. I would have been pretty pissed off if the Clippers let a team who at one point missed 17 shots in a row win the game, heck not really happy about it now even when the Clippers won. No one really shot well. Kaman was a beast on the boards but he really had to because no one else was really helping him out. It is pretty obvious rebounding is the Clippers biggest weakness this year, Kaman needs some help.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Also hats off to Mobley for toughening up and playing, he hit one big shot and shot very well compared to the other teammates.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn if only Brand was back already, how good this team would be!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Terrible win. Actually even through everything else, we were one play away from loosing. I bet you, if the whole marbury thing hadnt happened the last few days he would have gotten that call on charging from mobley, as he had excellent position. 

I think kaman and cassell were left out too much to start the 4th, and then by the time they finally came back, took them a while to get back into synch. 

The entertaining basketball is gone, we barely beat a team that is in much more mess than us. Next two games will be huge, as they again are against teams in turmoil (although jackson coming back for the warriors IMO makes all the difference in the world), but starting the 21st, i predict 5 game loosing streak.

Until now, we have beat 3 teams with a combined record now of 2-19, a terrible indiana team that has gone 0-5 since we played them, and a 2-5 knicks team that has tons of on and off the court trouble. We lost to a good team in Detroit, and lost to an average (for now) team in the sub .500 Cleveland. 

Were blessed again with games against GSW and Chicago (i bet we have the best schedule amongst any team the first 10 games!), but then reality might set in with the next 5 games being against teams that have a 25-10 record.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I am very worried about our bigs after Kaman. We give up so many damn offensive rebounds. Dont we know how to box out. Its basic fundamentals. Its all about position and leverage but it seems every Clip just tries to outjump the opponent. Its ridiculous. With all that said, a win is a win and we will take them anyway we can until EB comes back


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> I am very worried about our bigs after Kaman. We give up so many damn offensive rebounds. Dont we know how to box out. Its basic fundamentals. Its all about position and leverage but it seems every Clip just tries to outjump the opponent. Its ridiculous. With all that said, a win is a win and we will take them anyway we can until EB comes back


Yeah, the Clippers need another rebounder really badly and fast.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This win was so ugly, it's almost as disappointing as a loss. Nonetheless, it was badly needed and looks like any other win on paper. That being said, this team is starting to show some definite deficiencies. Rebounding, outside of Kaman of course is an obvious concern. Size is another issue, with the lack of depth at C and PF. Thornton I don't think has been given enough PT, but with his terrible shooting percentage so far it's hard to blame Dunleavy for that. I'm assuming Patterson's injured finger is really bothering him, otherwise he'd be playing a much bigger role. I think his lack of production has been one significant reason for the team's recent slide. His defensive intensity is key in getting the fastbreak started, which has been very effective when they are actually able to utilize it. Hopefully they can get Mobley back to full strength and start running again like they were in their first four games. I'm not panicking yet, but as the season progresses and the competition improves it's going to be tough for a team like this to keep their heads above water if they continue on this recent trend.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Yeah, the Clippers need another rebounder really badly and fast.


We should try to get Reggie Evans, he's a great rebounder & hustle player.







...and he also knows how to share balls with Kaman. :biggrin:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

leidout said:


> We should try to get Reggie Evans, he's a great rebounder & hustle player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a memory I didn't really need re-hashed! LOL. Seriously though, Reggie would a more-than welcome addition.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Im usually the one who doesnt mind head cases, or people with off the court issues on our team, but with evans i have to draw the line. That guy is a dirty player ON the court. He grabbed someones balls to get an advantage. Heck, i wouldnt want anyone who does that to anyone, let alone someone on our own team. 

What about danny fortson? Is that guy still in the league?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Im usually the one who doesnt mind head cases, or people with off the court issues on our team, but with evans i have to draw the line. That guy is a dirty player ON the court. He grabbed someones balls to get an advantage. Heck, i wouldnt want anyone who does that to anyone, let alone someone on our own team.
> 
> What about danny fortson? Is that guy still in the league?


You think Reggie Evans is dirty but Danny Fortson isn't? Fortson is a thug, pure and simple. He's like a goon in hockey, that's the reason nobody wants this guy, he's just a fouling machine.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> You think Reggie Evans is dirty but Danny Fortson isn't? Fortson is a thug, pure and simple. He's like a goon in hockey, that's the reason nobody wants this guy, he's just a fouling machine.


yeah, but he don't grab people's balls...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> yeah, but he don't grab people's balls...


:lol: Okay, you got me. It's pretty hard to argue that point.


----------

